# New fly for me



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Had to get back to tying flies during this funky weather period. I had not tied in several months...been building rods. This is a Dahlberg style of fly and I may use it in marshes this spring. I don't see any reason why a red would not bite this bug or this style of fly.


----------



## Tarponman (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't forget to tie some gurglers, their just as good!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me about that fly. Haven't tied one of those in a long time. The Crease fly is the one I have not been able to master.

Greatly sorry about your wife's condition. I spent the last 15 years of my work life in a lab detecting cancer cells and assisting oncologists in some procedures.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I tie a lot of redfish flies like this (see pics in flies section of my website - www.fishposada.com). Try trimming the fly more and add some heavy bead chain and you can get a fly that is almost neutrally bouyant, perfect to fish over grass. Also, add some foam on top and it will float like a cork and push a lot of water.

The weather seems to finally be warming up in Arroyo City. There are still a lot of dead mullet and ladyfish coming up but no real signs of more stunned gamefish. As you would expect, the turtles got hit the hardest by the freeze. I am going to try to get on the water this afternoon and am fishing Saturday-Monday. I will post an update including water temps.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Sinac. I went to your web site and saw the pictures of the flies in the archive section and it gave me a lot of ideas. For an 8 wt. what Rio line do you recommend and do you overline your rods? I have fished your area of the coast. I used to pull a jon boat down there, put in at Jim's on the island, and head for the three island area or further north to Rattle Snake Point. That is God's country.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the silly legs and the color. Should work


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I primarily use either Scientific Angler Bonefish or Airflo Ridge Redfish lines. Generally I do not over line my rods. There are times when someone is really struggling to load the rod that we will over line them. I also fish relatively soft rods compared to a lot of the rods I see.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------

